# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  شركة أورنج للاتصالات» إعلانات براقة.. وخدمات متدنية للزبائن

## Ahmad zo3bi

اللواء - التحقيقات المحلية
تصاعدت شكاوي المواطنين على ''شركة أورنج'' بسبب عدم قيام الشركة بتقديم الخدمات المطلوبة منها على أكمل وجه خاصة فيما يتعلق بتوصيل خطوط الإنترنت للراغبين بها بالوقت المحدد وحسب الاتفاق الذي قامت الشركة بإبرامه مع طالب الخدمة.
ويذكر أن عشرات المواطنين الراغبين بالحصول على خدمة الإنترنت عبر شركة ''أورنج للاتصالات'' بدأوا يشكون مر الشكوى من بطء إجراءات الشركة بل وتأخير الشركة في ربط خطوطهم بالشبكة العنكبوتية لفترات طويلة قد تصل إلى أسبوعين أو ثلاثة في الوقت الذي تقوم فيه الشركة بتقاضي كافة حقوقها المالية لكنها ''أي الشركة'' تعمد إلى المماطلة وعدم الاستجابة لطلبات المواطنين في الوقت المحدد.

ارتهان

ويشار إلى أن الشركة تشترط دفع الالتزامات المادية الخاصة بها أولاً وبعد أن تحصل عليها تبدأ إدارة الشركة بالمماطلة والتسويف وعدم الالتزام بالمواعيد التي قطعتها على نفسها لأن لديها قناعة ''أي الشركة'' أن المواطن الغلبان أصبح رهينة بأيديها ولا يستطيع استرداد أمواله وبالتالي فإنها تركب له الخط في الوقت الذي تراه مناسباً لا حسب ما اتفق عليه.

خسارة

ويرى خبراء في مجال الاتصالات أن ''شركة أورنج'' قد بدأت تخسر الكثير من رصيدها ومصداقيتها على صعيد شرائح واسعة من المواطنين، إما بسبب تعامل موظفيها الغير مسؤول مع المواطنين أو بسبب طول إجراءاتها وعدم اتباع الأساليب الإدارية الحديثة ويضيفون أن المضحك والمبكي في الأمر أن الشركة تملأ سماء الأردن وشوارعه وصحفه بإعلاناتها التي تتحدث عن الخدمة المميزة والمتميزة في الوقت الذي لا يلمس المواطن الغلبان وجوداً لمثل هذه الخدمة والأدهى والأمرّ من ذلك هو عدم تفعيل ''خط الأعطال'' أو الشكاوى لغاية الآن بحجة أن المقسم عندهم معطل أو يعاني من ضغط شديد.

قصص

من ناحية ثانية فإن هناك قصصاً كثيرة يتناقلها المواطنون ويتندرون بها عن سوء الخدمة المقدمة لهم من قبل ''شركة أورنج'' فمثلاً يذكر أحد المواطنين أنه راجع شركة الاتصالات الأردنية ''أورنج'' في مدينة إربد من أجل ربط خط هاتفه على شبكة الإنترنت ويضيف أنه بعد ساعتين وخمس دقائق من الانتظار.. تم استدعاؤه حيث قام بدفع كافة الرسوم المطلوبة منه للشركة وبعد ذلك كما يقول أكدت له الشركة أن الخدمة ستصل خلال عشرة أيام ويبين أنه خرج سعيداً بهذا الوعد الذي قطعته الشركة على نفسها إلا أنه سرعان ما أصيب بالإحباط والاكتئاب عندما مرت العشرة أيام ثم تلتها عشرة أخرى دون أن يرى أياً من موظفي الشركة ويضيف أنه اتصل بإدارة الشركة عدة مرات شارحاً لهم هذه القضية وكانوا دائماً يقطعون له الوعود بأنهم سيقومون بتركيب خط إنترنت له خلال ثمانٍ وأربعين ساعة ويختتم شكواه قائلاً لقد مر منذ ذلك التاريخ أكثر من عشرين يوماً دون أن توفي الشركة بوعودها ويناشد هيئة تنظيم الاتصالات سماع شكاوى المواطنين الذين تطنشهم شركة ''أورنج'' ولا تسمع لشكاويهم ويطالبها بضرورة استحداث قسم خاص بمتابعة الشكاوى التي يتقدم بها المواطنون وأن لا تتركهم فريسة سهلة في أيدي شركة ''أورنج'' للاتصالات.

ازدواجية

أما الشكوى الأخرى التي لا تقل مرارة عن سابقتها ''فتتمثّل'' بقيام إحدى الشركات بالاتفاق مع شركة الاتصالات الأردنية (Orange) باتفاقية تم بموجبها تركيب جهاز (الموديوم) خلال رمضان المنصرم ولغاية الآن لم يتم تفعيل الجهاز المركب بالرغم من دفع الشركة كافة الرسوم المطلوبة، وعندما قامت إدارة الشركة المعنية بسؤال إدارة شركة الاتصالات عن السبب تذرعت الشركة بالمقسم وبالضغط الكبير الذي يعاني منه.. ونتساءل الشكوى قائلة ‘’يا ترى كيف يتم الاتصال بالأعطال والخط نفسه لم يفعل لحد الآن’’؟ وما هذه الأزدواجية التي تعاني منها الشركة ‘’أورنج’’ عندما تملأ الشوارع بإعلاناتها العريضة وتفرد الصفحات لإعلاناتها في الصحف اليومية. في حين أن الزبون لا تصله أية خدمة.

فصل

من جانب آخر تحدث بعض المواطنين عن قيام الشركة أحياناً بإيقاف خدمة البطاقة المدفوعة مسبقاً قبل يوم أو يومين من انتهاء مدة الاشتراك وأضافوا أن الشركة تحجب خدمة الإرسال قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة في العقد وبينوا أن نفس الشيء يحدث معهم في خدمة الاستقبال التي من المفروض أن تستمر مدة أسبوع بعد فصل خدمة الإرسال وطالبوا بضرورة قيام الجهات المسؤولة بتصحيح هذا الخطأ الذي ربما يرتكب من قبل بعض الموظفين من ذوي المراتب الدنيا أما المشكلة الأخرى التي تواجههم فهي عدم وجود مقسم للشكاوى يمكن أن يوصلوا شكواهم من خلاله إلى إدارة الشركة.

رسائل

وأشاروا أيضاً إلى الرسائل التي تصلهم عبر شركة ''أورنج'' والتي تحثهم على ضرورة الاتصال بالرقم ''97787'' والذي حسب الرسالة ''المسج'' سيفتح لهم أبواب الصداقات مع الجنس الآخر مما يشير إلى وجود برمجة ما لإفساد أخلاق الشباب عدا عن الريع المادي الذي تجنيه الشركة من وراء ذلك خاصة وأنها تتقاضى مقابل الدقيقة الواحدة مبلغ ستين قرشاً أما برامج المسابقات تحدث ولا حرج لاسيما في شهر رمضان عندما كانت المكالمة الواحدة تكلف المواطن ثلاثة دنانير من خلال الرد الإلكتروني الطويل الذي هدفه الأول والأخير ابتزاز المواطن والحصول على آخر قرش في جيبه.

''ضغط كبير'' على الفنيين ومندوبي المبيعات

''رشا'' التي قالت بانها رئيس قسم الاستعلامات في شركة ''أورنج'' رفضت ذكر سوى المقطع الأول من اسمها وبعد جهد كبير من محاولتنا معها أجابت بأن السبب في التأخير يعود للضغوط الكبيرة على الشركة وتضيف أن الشركة في شهر رمضان وشهر آب أعلنت عن عروض مجانية للراغبين بتركيب خطوط الإنترنت فانهالت الطلبات على الشركة بشكل لم يعد بمقدور الفنيين ومندوبي المبيعات تحملها وتضيف أن الشركة وخلال الأسبوع القادم ستعمل على حل كافة الإشكالات وبينت أن الشركة ستبقى تقدم الخدمات المتميزة كما عهدها المواطن دائماً. وناشدت المواطنين الاتصال بالشركة في حال وجود أي تأخير أو خلل في الخدمة المقدمة إليهم.
أما ''صلاح قازان'' فيؤكد أنه دفع مبلغ ثلاثين ديناراً للشركة من أجل أن تقوم الشركة بتركيب خط إنترنت لمنزله ولغاية الآن تماطل الشركة ولم تقم بذلك بالرغم من مرور عشرين يوماً على تاريخ تقديم الطلب ويضيف أنه راجع المدعو/ أحمد عوض الذي قال أنه مسؤول قسم الاشتراكات بالشركة عدة مرات وصرف له عدة وعود لم تنفذ لغاية الآن ويبين أنه تضرر نتيجة لذلك كونه طالب جامعي.

----------


## زهره التوليب

لي عوده لقرأه المضوع كامل
لكني حبيت احكي رائي كوني احد زبائن اورنج
بلفعل اورنج...خدماتها سيئه جدا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

في انتظار شركة زين التي تسعى حاليا لعدم ربط الانترنت بواسطة شركة الاورنج والاستقلال بخطوط الالياف الضوئية لترك هذه الشركة النصابة بكافة المقاييس .... درجة النصب وصل عندهم لنسبة 150% وهو معدل فوق الاشباع .... وقصة ال48 ساعة هي في الحقيقة 48 يوم وعود كاذبة وخدمات سيئة للغاية لا اعتقد ان هناك شركة تقدم خدمات اسوأ من هذه الشركة....

بالنسبة لخطي المنزلي فهو 512 كيلو بايت وانا بحاسب على هذا الاساس وال download ratio ما بوصل عندي بأحسن الحالات 6 كيلو لكل ثانية من شهرين... عدا المبالغ المضاعفة اللي بندفعا لغاية الان في الثلاث اشهر الاخيرة دفعت في كل شهر 75 دينار !!!!!! والنصب ما زال ساري المفعول وصرت مقدم مليون شكوى لسرعة الخط وبس بيحكوا 48 ساعة وكل شي تمام ورحتلهم اكثر من مرة وحكولي 48 ساعة وكل شي بصير تمام ...وكله كذبببب

----------


## keana

فعلا نصابين
بس انا ما بتعامل معهم 

انا من زمان بكرهها لانها شركه اسرائيليه كل الناس تحكيلي حولي اورنج بحكيلهم مستحيل لو على قطع راسي
سبحان الله انا ما بحبها


بس للاسف ما في للنت غير هاي الشبكه عشان هيك مضطر اني اتعامل معهم وان شاء الله اذا صارت امنيه adsl
غير احول عليها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هي أمنية عندها خدمة الadsl وموفرة هاي الخدمة بس فيها غلبة لأنك رح تدفع لأمنية وبنفس الوقت تدفع للنصابين (مجموعة الاتصالات) يعني عالحالتين لازم تسلم عليهم ...بس انا بنتظر زين اللي رح تستقل تماما عن النصابين وبخطوط الالياف الضوئية السريعة ...

----------

